# How to setup my own home cloud storage..help



## rahulchavan34 (Sep 6, 2011)

Hi,
    I have recently bought a new Router-modem Belkin PlayMax N600. It has 2 USB ports for HardDisk and Printer option. I was wondering how to setup my own cloud storage for free so that i can access data on External HD on the go(outside my wifi Network area i.e any external location) through the browser or any mobile app( or any windows app). Any initial setup required? Pls help needed.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Sep 7, 2011)

refer to the manual/website


----------

